# Snow Chute spray



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

There's been posts on different sprays (pam, ect) to keep snow from clogging the chute on snowblowers. I tried a new spray this year and so far it's worked great. It's a teflon lubricant from Techspray Industrial called Teflon Lube PTFE. I sprayed it on the inside of the auger housing & the inside of the chute & didn't have any problems with dry or wet snow sticking or clogging. I've used the snowblower 7-8 times since i sprayed it on. It took several hours while for it to dry, but it's been working well with only one application so far. Hasn't done any damage to paint or plastic either. I bought it from Circuit Specialists, Inc.
Here's the Techspray website.
http://www.techspray.com


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I went out on the site and was unable to locate that specific product. Did you apply in warm weather?


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Argee,
I applied the spray when the outside temp was around 35 deg F.
Sorry about the other site. Here's where I bought mine. It's Techspray Teflon Lube PTFE #3115-10S

http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/6606


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Wonder how well that would hold up on a mower deck?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It should work good Argee. That is the solid film lubricant I was telling you about. We used it on main rotor blade retention pins on the UH-60 Blackhawk helicopter when I as active duty.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The stuff we used required 24 hours to properly and completely cure to a dry, hard, finish. Kinda resembled a graphite finish.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How long did it stay before reapplication was needed? What type of abrasive application was it used in? Would the constant stream of grass and sand wear it off pretty quick?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It held up reasonably well in an application where 2 expanble lock pins held a 220 lb. rotor blade that spun at about 209 rpm. That is a BUNCH of centrifugal force.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We had to reapply each time a blade pin was pulled but that could be months or longer. Sometimes less. I can see where it would be OK for a mower but any rocks will chip or scratch it off in areas they hit.


----------

